# 1886 model curious label



## 86bolens (Jul 19, 2012)

I just saw a model 1886 on CL and while looking through the photos and noticed what looks like a factory tag on the frame that says "TYPE S" . This is on both sides of the frame an inch or so back from the front. Has anyone seen this before?

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The type "S" ,was equipped with the Sunstrand hydro trans,and had 2 rear hydraulic couplings,for attachments.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

The 1886 was introduced in 1971 as the 1886-01. In the 1972 model year it had 4 model "changes", 1886-02, 1886-03, 1886-04, and 1886*S*-05 the last model change of the year. The 1886S-05 was renamed the HT18 and the following year in 1973 there were more changes and the HT18, model number 1886*S*-06 was introduced, so the Type S probably refered to the last two model changes to the 1886, the 05, and 06, but both of those tractors were supposed to be badged HT18's


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> The type "S" ,was equipped with the Sunstrand hydro trans,and had 2 rear hydraulic couplings,for attachments.


What models were the type S, 01, 02, 03, 04, 05, or was the type S available on all models of 1886? Because It seems by what I've been led to believe, only the 1886S-05 and 1886S-06 models had the Sundstrand and they were both badgedl HT18's, but technically they were 1886 models


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

They started using the Sundstrand 15 trans on the 1886S-05,in late 1972,and the 1886S-06 has designated the HT-18.
The 1886 was made from 1971-1972,and the 01,through 04 models were nearly identical,and used the Eaton 12 hydro trans.

http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/manuals/largeframe.htm


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> They started using the Sundstrand 15 trans on the 1886S-05,in late 1972,and the 1886S-06 has designated the HT-18.
> The 1886 was made from 1971-1972,and the 01,through 04 models were nearly identical,and used the Eaton 12 hydro trans.
> 
> http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/manuals/largeframe.htm


By Sonny's site the 1886S-05 was also a HT18?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Technically,it was,but Bolens didn't use the HT-18 designation,until the 1973 year. It was,simply the 1886S-05 .


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Technically,it was,but Bolens didn't use the HT-18 designation,until the 1973 year. It was,simply the 1886S-05 .


I'm all straightened out now, I sure hope the OP is as well


----------



## 86bolens (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. Is the sunstrand transmission equal to the eaton?


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think they're fairly equal,in quality,but, as in everything,They each have their strengths/weaknesses.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> I think they're fairly equal,in quality,but, as in everything,They each have their strengths/weaknesses.


I agree, but it is a point of disagreement/contention among tractor aficionados at times. I like the old Vickers hydro and catch no grief, because no one cares, lol. Some believe engine transmission choice by makers was determined by price quotes and to some degree I think that may be true, it is one reason I like Bolens, they stuck with Wisconsin for a long time even though it may have cost them a little more. I own a dozen kohler powered machines, but I have GREAT respect for the Wisconsin engines


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes,unfortunately many mfgrs felt/feel that using cheaper parts was a better way to keep costs down,and profits up.
Rather than take pride in a quality product,they look at the profit line,instead .
They also feel that if they make them to break down,after a certain time in service,the public will buy more new ones.


----------



## 86bolens (Jul 19, 2012)

I completely agree the everything gets cheapened to increase profit. My first tractor was a craftsman which lasted about 10 years which I believe is the manufactured lifespan for the box store tractors. I now own a 1600 eliminator and am looking to upgrade to an HT20 or 23. I purchased a 1225 with a friend to fix and resell and we were both amazed at how well it was built and lasted for a 45 yr old tractor.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The guy I bought the engine from,has all kinds of old machines.
I'm considering a transaxle from a Simplicity 7116(thanks, Skunkhome),but he has parts for my Bolens,and has several WheelHorse,Sears,JD,and Cub Cadet . 
These are all older machines,and well built.
When he gets a newer unit in,he keeps the engine/trans,and a few other parts,and scraps the rest. He says they aren't worth keeping .


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> Technically,it was,but Bolens didn't use the HT-18 designation,until the 1973 year. It was,simply the 1886S-05 .


1973 seems to be the year that Bolens decided to start using the G and H prefix to identify the gear driven and hydro driven tractors.

Take the 1556 for instance. If it would have been built in 1973 instead of 1972, it would have been the H15.

It also appears that they used the HT designation to differentiate the large frames from the smaller tractors.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Following this thread. Where would I look to determine what year my ol' 1050 is? Engine is long gone, but it has a gearbox instead of hydro. It Does have a hydraulic pump external that raised and lowered the accessories.

It's closer to the door than the Cub Cadets, so it might be 'next' on the tractor list.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

There should be a silver tag/label on the left side that is the model #,ending - 01,or such. That tells the year.
The 1050's were made from 1966 to 1969,and were all gear driven,not hydro.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

The -01, -02, etc. were production run numbers, not necessarily year indicators.

Sometimes a production run lasted a whole year, but there were times when there were multiple production runs in one year, and others when the production run spanned multiple years.

The 1050 was a case of the latter. The -01 was produced in 1966, but the -02 was produced in 1967, 1968, and 1969.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

OldBuzzard said:


> The -01, -02, etc. were production run numbers, not necessarily year indicators.
> 
> Sometimes a production run lasted a whole year, but there were times when there were multiple production runs in one year, and others when the production run spanned multiple years.
> 
> The 1050 was a case of the latter. The -01 was produced in 1966, but the -02 was produced in 1967, 1968, and 1969.


Like the 1886-01 1886-02, 1886-03, all made the same year, yet the 1476 was made in 1970 and 1971 and from what I can see there was only a 1476-01, or 1477, made in 1971, only a 1477-01, but some people say the 1477 was made in 1971 and 1972, but I don't think so.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

My azz is dragging, but I'm gathering a flashlight and pen and paper and heading to the shop! BRB

The only silver tag on left side says 6 speed power range and FMC. If I have to open the hood, that will involve moving heavy things. Not that curious tonite.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Cublover said:


> My azz is dragging, but I'm gathering a flashlight and pen and paper and heading to the shop! BRB
> 
> The only silver tag on left side says 6 speed power range and FMC. If I have to open the hood, that will involve moving heavy things. Not that curious tonite.


I'm pretty sure they didn't start putting a metal tag on the side of the Bolens tractors until 1973-1974, your 1050s info should be on the heat shield on top of the engine to the rear. On many of these older tractors the numbers have worn off, but the black Bolens/FMC, Port Washington sticker remains with 2 silver text boxes, the first with the model number, the second has either the bore and stroke or the serial number. The 1050 was made in 1966, 67, 68, and 69, in 1966 the model number was 192-01, that should be stamped in the first text box over the engine, If it says model 192-02, it was built in 67,68, or 69. If you are able to read the serial number post it and I'll tell you the year the engine was built


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

My manual shows the tractor model/serial # tag as being on the angled frame section,near the clutch pedal. That is where I found mine.
The engine has model/spec/serial plate on the engine cowl. Here's a PDF SVC manual you can download,that covers tractor and engines.
http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/manuals/images/tubeframe/552875-1-TUBEFRAME.pdf

The serial # of the tractor can also tell you when it was made. Here's a link,for PDF manuals:

http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/diagrams.htm


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> My manual shows the tractor model/serial # tag as being on the angled frame section,near the clutch pedal. That is where I found mine.
> The engine has model/spec/serial plate on the engine cowl. Here's a PDF SVC manual you can download,that covers tractor and engines.
> http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/manuals/images/tubeframe/552875-1-TUBEFRAME.pdf
> 
> ...


My 1476 and 1250 large frames don't have the sticker on the side, the same sticker is under the hood on the heat shield. I would have figured mine would have fared better under the hood, but only under certain light/certain angle can you read it. It seems Bolens was fond of changing things (especially paint colors) even within model years and between models.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes. The PDF manual that is posted,shows the different places on each model,where the tags were.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Guys! I just printed the maintenance manual. Will just look at the other one as issues come up. As for the ID tag on frame, I didn't look that low.

645#? No wonder it's so hard to push!


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Cublover said:


> Thanks Guys! I just printed the maintenance manual. Will just look at the other one as issues come up. As for the ID tag on frame, I didn't look that low.
> 
> 645#? No wonder it's so hard to push!


Did you remove the freewheeling pin?

There is a worm gear in the rear end, which makes them pretty much impossible to push.

That pin is on the right rear axle.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> My manual shows the tractor model/serial # tag as being on the angled frame section,near the clutch pedal. That is where I found mine.
> The engine has model/spec/serial plate on the engine cowl. Here's a PDF SVC manual you can download,that covers tractor and engines.
> http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/manuals/images/tubeframe/552875-1-TUBEFRAME.pdf
> 
> ...


Another reason the forums are really great, to share information, Even those that have been around for awhile, like me, learn things all the time. Thanks John


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Another way to help pin down the year of the Bolens tractors is the date of mfg. of the engine.

Bolens typically used engines that were produced the year BEFORE the tractor was produced.

So, in the case of the 1050 with the -02 production run number, if the engine was made in 1966 the tractor was most likely built in 1967. If the engine was built in 1968 then the tractor would most likely be a 1969.

Now, like most "Things Bolens", this isn't cast in stone, but it's about the best we can do since Bolens never kept and/or published any production numbers.

To find the date your WISCONSIN engine was built you can use this site:

http://www.wisconsinmotors.com/support_serial_search/


----------

